# Anybody else problems cloning in winter?



## IRXMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody else have problems with getting clones to root and survive in winter?

These last couple of months every clone (about 10) except for one has not survived.  They remain green for 1-2-3 weeks, but then they yellow, brown, shrivel, and die.

I am doing nothing different in my technique that in fall and spring work fine (I have clones now that are full plants). 

Is it the cold weather that makes clones harder to take?

Anybody else notice this?  Any advice or help?

Thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

definetly, unless i use a heating pad, do you use a one?


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 14, 2010)

IRXMJ said:
			
		

> Anybody else have problems with getting clones to root and survive in winter?
> 
> These last couple of months every clone (about 10) except for one has not survived.  They remain green for 1-2-3 weeks, but then they yellow, brown, shrivel, and die.
> 
> ...





Key factors in cloning are temperature and humidity.  Is the health and age of the parent plant ok?

Your cold temperature would most likely be the main culprit. . It is always better to have the root zone temperature at 76°F - 80°F while the canopy is kept at 72°F - 80°F. The warmer rooting zone helps produce roots quicker, while the cooler canopy minimizes transpiration from the leaves.
 Having the correct humidity is important for successful cloning. The ideal humidity range is between 70-80%. Low humidity will cause the young cutting to transpire and loose more moisture than what it can absorb - this kills cuttings.   
Sometimes light can kill cuttlings easily. A softer, less stressing source of light is important to the cutting in the early stages of life when stress is high due to being cut away from the mother plant and no roots have yet formed.

Do you use any rooting hormones like GA3? (Gibberillic Acid), ...some use NAA, and IBA


----------



## IRXMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for help/ideas.

Yes, I use rooting hormone powder, and Israeli-made one.

The light is fluoroescent, not too intense, and window sill through cloudy glass during the day.

I think the cold is the culprit; thanks for confirmation.  I don't use heating pad, and would be afraid to leave something like that plugged in when I am not here.

The weather is starting to warm up now, so I hope the next clones will take.

Thanks!


----------

